# Helpful knowledge list of old brands



## Beerinrussia (Jun 17, 2015)

Helpful link to a watch-blog; list of brands is in the right column.

Edited, its a sales site not a blog and has questionable popups.


----------



## Beerinrussia (Jun 17, 2015)

(rules are hard, I know...)

Pity you've only noted the popups, but haven't scrolled the list... I'll take the opportunity to reproduce the list of watches that mentioned site has an info on, herebelow 9I haven't edited it, so existing brands are there as well, but believe you me - this site helped me a'lot answering questions of "what's that watch"-type on other forums  ...

ALERA (1) ALFEX (1) ALPHA (2) ALPINA (1) ALTON (1) AMERICAN WALTHAM (1) ANDRE RIVALLE (1) ANGAH (1) ATHOS (1) ATLANTIC WORLDMASTER (2) ATMOS (1) AUCTAVIA (1) AUDEMARS PIGUET (3) AUREOLE (3) AVIA (4) AVIATOR (3) AZUR (1) BALL (3) BASIS (2) BAUME et MERCIER (9) BAYLOR (5) BEATLES (4) BELFORTE (2) BELL AND ROSS (3) BENRUS (18) BERO (1) BLANCPAIN (8) BOVET (1) BREITLING (14) BRITISH KHAKI (1) BRITIX (2) BRUNVIL (5) BUBBLEBACK (3) BUCHERER (21) Bueche Girod (1) BULER (3) BULOVA (18) BULOVA SPACEVIEW (1) BUMPER (19) BUREN (2) BVLGARI (1) BWC (2) CALCULATOR (1) CAMY (2) CANDINO (1) CARAVELLE (4) CARREL (1) CARTIER (3) CATENA (1) CAUNY (1) CENTURY (1) CERTINA (2) CH MEYLAND (1) CHRONOGRAPHE SUISSE (5) CHRONOMETER (16) CIRCA (2) CIRCA 1900'S (11) CIRCA 1910'S (8) CIRCA 1920'S (35) CIRCA 1930'S (27) CIRCA 1940'S (69) CIRCA 1950'S (152) CIRCA 1960'S (387) CIRCA 1963 (1) CIRCA 1967'S (1) CIRCA 1970'S (291) CIRCA 1970'S AND NOW (1) CIRCA 1980'S (44) CIRCA 1990'S (59) CIRCA 1999 (1) CIRCA 2000'S (5) CIRCA 2000'S AND NOW (176) CIRCA 2005 (1) CIRCA 2007 (4) CIRCA 2010'S AND NOW (2) CIRCA 2012 (3) CIRCA 2013 (1) CITIO (1) CITIZEN (18) CITIZEN (1) CK2915 RE-ISSUED (1) CLINTON (5) CLOCK (3) COCOCRAFT (1) COMPASS (1) COMPETITION (1) COMPLICATION (1) CONCORD (5) CONDURA (1) CONSTATIN DURMONT (1) CONSTELLATION (2) CORNELL (1) CORTEAL (1) CORTEBERT (5) CORUM (6) CRONEL (1) CROSBY (1) CROTON (1) CUERVO Y SOBRINOS (2) CURVEX (1) CYMA (1) DALIL (3) DANIEL MINK (1) Dating Your Citizen (1) DE VILLE (1) DEEP BLUE SUNDIVER (1) DELBANA (2) DELVINA (1) DESOTOS (1) DIAMOND (7) DIASTAR (1) DIGITAL (9) DIVER (10) DIVERS (122) DOGMA (1) DOLCE AND GABBANA (1) DOUBLE DATE POINTER (2) DOXA (4) DOXA ORANGE SUB (2) DREFFA (1) DRESS (14) DRIVER WATCH (1) DUAL TIME (3) DUCATI CORSE (1) DUFONTE (1) DUGENA (1) DULUX (3) DUXOT (1) DYNAMIC (14) EBEL (2) EBERHARD (4) EDOX (5) EDWARDS (1) ELCO (1) ELECTION (2) ELECTRO-MECHANICAL (1) ELECTRONIC (2) ELGIN (8) ELOGA (1) ENDURA (4) ENGGIST (1) ENICAR (4) ENICAR SHERPA (2) ENVOY (1) EPOS (1) ERNEST BOREL (1) ESTRIA (1) ETANCHE (1) ETERNA (4) ETERNAMATIC (4) FAIRFAX (1) FAVRE LEUBA (3) FAVRE LEUBA SEA RAIDERS (2) FAVRE LUEBA (1) FAVRE-LEUBA JAEGER LECOULTRE (1) FELCA (1) FERRARI (1) FESTINA (2) FLASHING EYE (1) FLIEGER (2) FORTIS (4) FREDERIQUE CONSTANT (2) FUTURAMA (3) GALLET (1) GARRARD (1) GARUDA (1) GENEVE (2) GERMAN MADE (1) GERMINAL VOLTAIRE (1) GERVAL (1) GEVRIL (9) GIRARD PERREGAUX (7) GIRARD PERREGAUX FERRARI (1) GLASHUTTE (47) GLASHUTTE Q1 (2) GLOBUS (1) GLYCINE (2) GLYCINE AIRMAN GMT (1) GMT (5) GOLANA (1) GOLD FILLED (1) GRAND SEIKO (2) GRANDPRIX (1) GRAVES (1) GROWA (1) GRUEN (32) GRUEN JUMPHOUR (1) GRUEN PAN AM (3) GUB. GLASHUTTE (35) GUCCI (1) GWC (1) GYROMATIC (1) HALLWATCH (1) HAMILTON (9) HAMMER (1) HAMPDEN (3) HARWOOD (1) HAVIRO (1) HELBROS (4) HEMA (1) HENRI SANDOZ (1) HERMA (1) HEUER (4) HI-BEAT (48) HIGHLY COLLECTIBLE (12) HMT (5) HORMILTON (1) HUBLOT (1) HY MOSER (2) ICETIME (1) ILLINOIS (1) IMMERSION (1) IMPERIAL (1) INGERSOL (1) INITIAL GENEVE (1) INVICTA (12) IWC (4) JACQUES PREVARD (1) JAEGER LECOULTRE (17) JAGUAR CRAZY JUMP HOUR (1) JAMES BOND (2) JDM (1) JEAN d'EVE (1) JOJO (1) JOVIAL (1) JOVIAL TWIN TIME (1) JOWISSA (2) JULES JURGENSEN (3) JUMP HOUR (1) JUMPHOUR (39) JUNGHANS (7) JUNKERS (1) KASPER (1) KINETIK (1) KING SEIKO (21) KLAUS KOBEC (1) KOFFMAN WATCH (1) KOLBER Geneve (1) KONVOKESYEN ANAK (1) LADIES (16) LADY NELSON (1) LANCO (4) LANDERON (6) LAREX (1) LATOR (1) LECOULTRE (32) LEGANT (1) LEJOUR (3) LEONARD (6) LEONIDAS (1) LIMITED EDITION (7) LIP (3) LONGINES (27) LONGINES DIVER ADMIRAL (1) LONGINES MILITARY (1) LOUIS (2) LOV (1) LUCERNE (3) LUCIENT PICARD (1) LUXOR (3) LUXURIOUS (22) LUXURY (398) M WATCH (1) MAGGIE NOIR (1) MAGICO (1) MANUAL (598) MARATHON (3) MARC JACOB (1) MARCEL DRUCKER (1) MARCONI (5) MARVIN (1) MATHEY TISSOT (1) MAURICE LACROIX (2) MEDANA (1) MEGAQUARTZ (1) MEPA (1) MERCEDES BENZ (2) MERVOS (1) MICHEL HERBELIN (3) MICRO-ROTOR (3) MIDO (3) MILITARY (170) MILUS (1) MIRAMAR (1) MOLIJNA (2) MONDIA (4) MONTEX (1) MONZA (2) MOONPHASE (11) MORTIMA (1) MOSCOW FACTORY WATCH (1) MOVADO (11) MTO (1) MUHLE GLASHUTTE (3) MUNDUS (1) NACAR (1) NALPA (1) NAVIGATOR (4) NEW IN BOX (19) NEW N BOX (1) NEW OLD STOCK (20) NEW WITH TAG (1) NISUS (1) NIVADA (3) NORDAN (1) NORTH EAGLE (1) NOTICE (9) NOVET (2) NOVEX (1) OLMA (3) OLYMPIA (1) OMAX (5) OMEGA (84) OMEGA BROAD ARROW (2) OMEGA GENEVE DIVER (1) OMEGA LADIES (5) OMEGA MOON REDUCED (1) OMEGA MOONWATCH (2) OMEGA SEAMASTER 30 (2) OMEGA SMP CHRONOGRAPH (3) OMEGA SPEEDMASTER SCHUMACHER (1) OMIKRON (2) ORANGE MONSTER (1) ORANUS (1) ORIENT (9) ORIENT MAQUERADE (2) ORIENT STAR (1) ORINS (1) ORIOSA (1) ORIS (12) ORVIN (3) OSTARA (1) PAGOL (2) PARKER (1) PARKING METER (1) PATEK PHILIPPE (2) PAUL BUHRE (2) PAUL DOMINIQUE (1) PAUL GARNIER (4) PAVEL BURE (1) PENDANT (1) PERPETUAL CALENDAR (1) PERSONAL COLLECTION (44) PHENIX (1) PHILIP WATCH (2) PHILIPPE DU BOIS (1) PIEPAN (3) PIERCE (3) PILOT (10) PIPPO (1) POBEDA (6) POCKET WATCH (3) POLJOT (15) POLJOT BURAN (2) POLJOT STURMASKIE (2) PONTOS (1) PORCELAIN (1) PORCELAIN ARTDECO (1) PORSCHE DESIGN (4) POSEIDON (1) POWER RESERVED (5) PRECIMAX (1) PRECIOUS (1) PRETORIAN (1) PREVIEW (11) PRISMA (1) PRISTA (1) PRISTINA WATCH CO. (1) PROJECT (1) PRONTO (1) PRYNGEPS (2) Q&Q (1) QUARTZ (97) RADO (15) RAMDHAN SALE (1) RARE (147) RAREST (100) RAREST OLMA (1) RATTRAPANTE (1) RAYMOND WEIL (5) REACTOR (1) REGENCY (1) REGULATEUR (3) RELATION (1) RENIS (1) RETRO (26) RETROGRADE (1) REVUE (1) REVUE THOMMEN (4) REXIANA (1) RICHARD (1) RICOH (5) ROAMER (3) RODANIA (2) ROGERS (1) ROLCO (1) ROLEX (64) ROLEX BRACELET (1) ROLEX BUBBLEBACK (7) ROLEX DATEJUST (2) ROLEX EXPLORER II (1) ROLEX GMT (2) ROLEX NIPPLE DIAL ROOTBEER (1) ROLEX OVERTONNE (1) ROLEX OYSTER DATEJUST (1) ROLEX SUBMARINER (3) ROLEX THUNDERBIRD (1) ROTARY (20) ROYCE (1) RUHLA (2) S.COIFMAN (1) SANDOZ (4) SCUBA (1) SEAGULL (3) SEAMASTER COSMIC (1) SEAMASTER JAMES BOND (5) SEARS (7) SECTOR (1) SEELAND (2) SEIKO (103) SEIKO 1ST DIVER 62MAS (1) SEIKO ALPINIST (1) SEIKO BULLHEAD (3) SEIKO CHARIO (1) SEIKO CREDOR (1) SEIKO CRONOS (1) SEIKO DELICA (1) SEIKO FAIRWAY (1) SEIKO KS VANAC (3) SEIKO LAND MONSTER (1) SEIKO LORD MARVEL (1) SEIKO LORD MATIC (1) SEIKO MONACO (6) SEIKO MONO PUSHER CHRONOGRAPH (6) SEIKO NATION (1) SEIKO NEO (3) SEIKO PILOT (1) SEIKO PROSPEX EMPEROR TUNA (2) SEIKO PROSPEX FIEDMASTER (2) SEIKO PROSPEX MARINE MASTER (4) SEIKO SPIRIT (1) SEIKO SPORK (1) SEIKO SPORT DIVER (1) SEIKO SPRING DRIVE (1) SEIKO SUMO (1) SEIKO SUPERIOR (1) SEIKO TUNA (2) SEIKO TUNA 6105 (2) SEIKO TURTLE 6306 (1) SEIKO VENTURA (1) SEIKO WEEKDATER (1) SEIKOSHA (1) SEKONDA (4) SELZA (1) SETH THOMAS (1) SHEFFIELD (1) SHERATON (3) SICURA (5) SIERA (1) SILVANA (5) SIMPARTALIST (1) SINDACO (1) SINGLE BUTTON CHRONOGRAPH (1) SINN (3) SIRIUS (1) SKELETON (6) SMITHS (2) SOLAR (5) SOLID GOLD (29) SOLID SILVER (1) SPACEMAN (7) SPECIAL EDITION (1) SPEEDTIMER (1) SPLIT SECOND (1) SPORT (9) ST.PIERE (1) STANLEY (1) STEINHAUSEN (1) STELLARIS (1) STRELA (1) SUUNTO (2) SWATCH (2) SWISS ARMY (1) SWISS EMPEROR (1) SWISS LEGENDS (1) TAG HEUER (8) TAG HEUER MONACO (1) TAG HEUER STARFISH (2) TECHNOS (4) TEGROV (1) TELL (1) TENOR DORLY (8) TIFFANY (1) TIMEX (4) TISSOT (17) TISSOT SIDERAL (1) TITONI (3) TITUS (6) TITUS GENEVE (1) TODEX (1) TOURNEAU (1) TOWNCRAFT (1) TRADITION (1) TRAFALGAR (1) TRANSITIONAL (1) TREBEX (1) TRENCH WATCH (6) TRESSA (1) TRIPLE DATE CALENDAR (2) TRUE 24HRS (1) TUDOR (5) TUDOR HYDRONAUT (1) TUNING FORK (1) TURNING FORK (2) TURTLE (1) TUTIMA (2) ULYSSE NARDIN (9) UNICORN (9) UNISEX (1) UNIVERSAL GENEVE (9) UNIVERSAL GENEVE COMPAX (1) USSR WATCH (6) UTE (1) VACHERON CONSTATIN (8) VACUUM (2) VALJOUX (2) VELONA (1) VENTURA (4) VENUS (4) VERITY (1) VERTEX (1) VERY RARE (42) VILLEREUSE (1) VULCAIN (11) WALDMAN (1) WALDRON (1) WALTHAM (25) WATEX (1) WEST END (6) WESTCLOX (2) WINDSOR (1) WINTON (1) WITTNAUER (12) WM (1) WORLDTIME (2) WYLER (3) XEMEX (4) YATCH TIMER (1) YEMA (2) ZENITH (11) ZENO BASEL (4) ZentRa (2) ZIM (1) ZITURA (1) ZNL (1) ZODIAC (10) ZODIAC SEAWOLF (2) ZORRO (1)


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

what the hell is a Rolex nipple dial root beer lol


----------



## Beerinrussia (Jun 17, 2015)

chris.ph said:


> what the hell is a Rolex nipple dial root beer lol


this one ))


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, what a colourway for Rolex! I want one, or at least a cheaper watch I can afford with that colour combination.


----------



## Beerinrussia (Jun 17, 2015)

> Wow, what a colourway for Rolex! I want one, or at least a cheaper watch I can afford with that colour combination.


the closest color match...


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Beerinrussia, thanks for the Festina picture. It seems that this colourway is an established combination and I shall be on the lookout for it in future. I do have a couple of watches with the dark bronze metallic dial but not with the cream highlights, and it is those that really give a completeness to the colour combination.


----------



## Beerinrussia (Jun 17, 2015)

> Dear Beerinrussia, thanks for the Festina picture. It seems that this colourway is an established combination and I shall be on the lookout for it in future. I do have a couple of watches with the dark bronze metallic dial but not with the cream highlights, and it is those that really give a completeness to the colour combination.


Hi, have you ever seen these: http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508/mini-P1000649.JPG


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Once again, thanks dear Beerinrussia. I love the colourway of that Tiger watch. :yes: It is not a brand I am familiar with but I shall look into it.


----------

